# Exercise and diabetes



## Anthony Neve

Does anyone else on here exercise with type1 diabetes? i do a fair bit of heavy weight lifting and a bit of rowing & boxing. Now i try to keep the exercise regular, about the same intensity and the same duration but i find it very difficult to manage the glucose levels. does anyone else find this?

i also find that if for what ever reason i dont do any training for a week, that week is a total nightmere, where i need loads more insulin for my meals (understandable due to no activity) but i didnt think it would have made that much differrence?


----------



## diagonall

Hi Anthony,
Have a look at this site  http://www.runsweet.com/  hopefully you will find your answers there.


----------



## mikep1979

i find that if i dont do anything for a few days that like you my insulin level needs to go up. im a dedicated runner and i like to cover at least 8 miles a day but i also like to do weights and cycle to. best thing for the exercise is to make sure you have some bananas with you but dont forget them glucose tablets incase of hypo's


----------



## MarcLister

Handy thread. 

Need to start exercising to get fit, lose weight and have something to do whilst I look for jobs. Problem is that the leisure centre is a 30 minute walk away for me! 

Was thinking about doing some swimming a few times a week. Any one else swim and if so how much less insulin do they take at the meal before they go swimming? So if you go swimming after breakfast but before lunch, how much less insulin would you take for breakfast. I'd have to factor how long I would swim for into the amount of insulin I take at the meal before. And also account for my 30 minute walk there and back.


----------



## Northerner

Anthony Neve said:


> Does anyone else on here exercise with type1 diabetes? i do a fair bit of heavy weight lifting and a bit of rowing & boxing. Now i try to keep the exercise regular, about the same intensity and the same duration but i find it very difficult to manage the glucose levels. does anyone else find this?
> 
> i also find that if for what ever reason i dont do any training for a week, that week is a total nightmere, where i need loads more insulin for my meals (understandable due to no activity) but i didnt think it would have made that much differrence?



Hi Anthony,

I was a marathon runner for 25 years before being diagnosed Type 1 last year - a week before I was due to run the Stockholm marathon! Since  then I've been trying to get back to fitness and also getting used to balancing my blood sugars whilst exercising. It's a tricky business, and there is a lot of trial and error involved. Basically, exercise will make the body use insulin more efficiently, so you'll probably need less with your meals (or more food) if you're planning to exercise. The 'efficiency' can last for some time afterwards too - even into the following day, as your body replenishes its stores of glycogen in the cells and the liver. 

Conversely, if you stop regular exercise for a few days, your insulin sensitivity will go back to those pre-exercise levels, so your BG will be at higher levels. An added complication is the type and intensity of exercise - high intensity can cause the release of stress hormones that will increase BG levels even though you are exercising - they may quickly fall later so you need to watch out for hypos. As you get used to a certain level of exercise, your body's energy requirements will be lower, so you won't 'use up' the glucose in your blood as quickly. As an example, the first few times I run 5 miles after being used to running only 3, my body will have fairly high requirements and my BG will likely dip. However, after a while 5 miles will be well within my capabilities so my BG will hardly change from start to finish.

Unfortunately, there are no hard and fast rules and everyone is different to some degree. I'd recommend 'The Diabetic Athlete' for a good explanation of the science behind it all.


----------



## aymes

I also am a runner and experience the same thing if I stop for a while. I found it took a lot of trial and error to get it right but now I know my carb usage for exercise it's quite easy to control. I can't really add much to what northerner has said, great explanation! I've heard that book recommended several times now so think I'll give it a go.


----------



## circe

Hi Northener !

I love reading your posts.  You always give such wise advice !   It's great having you here!


----------



## Anthony Neve

WOW! this is now officially the best site ive ever been on! how is it in the 15 years or so ive been a diabetic everyone else knows way more than me?

I appreciate the info a lot.


----------



## aymes

Anthony Neve said:


> WOW! this is now officially the best site ive ever been on! how is it in the 15 years or so ive been a diabetic everyone else knows way more than me?
> 
> I appreciate the info a lot.



I think that's the great thing on here, someone may be really knowledgeable on one thing, but needs to ask questions on other things so we all have both something to contribute and something to learn


----------



## sofaraway

I have difficulty at times with exercise. For me different types of exercise give really different results on my blood sugars. When I play badminton i need to really carb up and often get hypo's. I need to take a bout half the novorapid for the meal before and start slightly high.

For football I need to actually inject insulin before the game to prevent my blood sugar soaring and ending up in the 20's. I need to start the game within range and then inject a small dose of insulin. My DSN explained to me that without enough circulating insulin when glucose is released for energy it can't then be taken up by the muscles, so remains in blood and sends levels high. So a small dose is needed to allow glucose to enter muscles. 

I fidn that the the remainder of the day after exercise I am mor einsulin sensitive.


----------



## Copepod

To approach Marc's question: Are you using bimodal insulin (2 injections per day) or basal bolus (1 or 2 long acting basal and 1 bolus with each meal)? If on basal bolus, it's much easier to reduce both basal and bolus a bit before and after exercise, while bimodal is much less flexible - in fact, as you're between jobs, that would be a good time to consider changing regimes. You mention a 30 min walk each way to / from swimming pool - it's good practice to aim for everyone to walk at least 30 mins every day, anyway, so if the walking became normal for you everyday, you wouldn't have to adjust for it (or only for the way back!)


----------



## Northerner

circe said:


> Hi Northener !
> 
> I love reading your posts.  You always give such wise advice !   It's great having you here!



Why thank you! That's very kind of you to say! **blush**


----------



## Caroline Wilson

I'm type 2 on pills. I find the ammount of activity I do affects my sugar levels. My job is not very active so my sugar levels are higher at work than they are at home when I am dooing house work and running round after a very active 4 year old!


----------



## MarcLister

Copepod said:


> To approach Marc's question: Are you using bimodal insulin (2 injections per day) or basal bolus (1 or 2 long acting basal and 1 bolus with each meal)? If on basal bolus, it's much easier to reduce both basal and bolus a bit before and after exercise, while bimodal is much less flexible - in fact, as you're between jobs, that would be a good time to consider changing regimes. You mention a 30 min walk each way to / from swimming pool - it's good practice to aim for everyone to walk at least 30 mins every day, anyway, so if the walking became normal for you everyday, you wouldn't have to adjust for it (or only for the way back!)



Basal bolus.  Novorapid 3x a day before meals and Levemir at night.  Changing regimes? Do you mean if I were on the bimodal to change to basal bolus?

I suppose I could walk down there sometime to get prices and times I could go swimming and use that walk to time it accurately and see what my blood sugars are like before and after the walk so I know how much less insulin I need to take off for the walking. Probably won't go there tomorrow. Went out today and it was quite white. Managed to fall over as well and that was just in town. The leisure centre is way out of town.


----------



## Copepod

Hi Marc

I wouldn't advise anyone to change regimes, but would let any active adult know that basal bolus regimes exist - I did explain to the hospital team where I was diagnosed (1996) that I was keen on outdoor activities etc, but they put me on bimodal regime. I only discovered that basal bolus regime existed after going on holiday to Belgium with an Australian student midwife friend, who noticed that 30 mins advance warning of breakfast & evening meal and needing midday meal & bedtime snack wasn't exactly convenient, so she mentioned it to her mum, a pharmacist in Tasmania, who posted me some information (prior to having email etc) so I could go back to the hospital with the information and ask to change. 

But, yes, knowing what regime you are using does make it easier to suggest how / when to adapt. Worth breaking down exercise to walking and swimming. Once you're walking & swimming regularly, you may need to reduce your bolus dose by a couple of units - but check with whoever advises you on your doses. Some councils offer reduced price swimming etc on prescription, so might be worth asking at the leisure centre if there is such a scheme and then asking your GP - although most schemes ar eaimed at getting people who don't do any exercise to do something, rather than reducing costs for those already exercising. 

Anyway, good luck with the slippery pavements etc.


----------



## MarcLister

Copepod said:


> Hi Marc
> 
> I wouldn't advise anyone to change regimes, but would let any active adult know that basal bolus regimes exist - I did explain to the hospital team where I was diagnosed (1996) that I was keen on outdoor activities etc, but they put me on bimodal regime. I only discovered that basal bolus regime existed after going on holiday to Belgium with an Australian student midwife friend, who noticed that 30 mins advance warning of breakfast & evening meal and needing midday meal & bedtime snack wasn't exactly convenient, so she mentioned it to her mum, a pharmacist in Tasmania, who posted me some information (prior to having email etc) so I could go back to the hospital with the information and ask to change.
> 
> But, yes, knowing what regime you are using does make it easier to suggest how / when to adapt. Worth breaking down exercise to walking and swimming. Once you're walking & swimming regularly, you may need to reduce your bolus dose by a couple of units - but check with whoever advises you on your doses. Some councils offer reduced price swimming etc on prescription, so might be worth asking at the leisure centre if there is such a scheme and then asking your GP - although most schemes ar eaimed at getting people who don't do any exercise to do something, rather than reducing costs for those already exercising.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the slippery pavements etc.


Thanks for the advice.  Will get in touch with my GP/DSN and see what they say. Interestingly Bletchley leisure centre is closer in terms of walking time!


----------



## terryg12

I just wanted to add that you shouldn't let it put you off exercise. I started running a couple of years ago and really struggled with balancing the insulin and what to eat etc. It does take some trial and error to get it right for you but it is worth it. I ran the London Marathon last year and my Hba1c's have never been better.


----------



## Freddie99

I love to do exercise. Shame that I haven't really been doing much over the past month due to exams. I love to play rugby, run and row. I do these when I'm at school. At the moment I row twice a week at school. I really should get myself out a bit do some running at the weekends really. That would help to bring my sugars under control I think.

Tom H


----------



## JULIE

*Exercise&type 1*

I exercise 4-5 times a week and have done for sometime. What I have battled with is my weight even though I am pretty fit. As I have said on my first introduction to this fantastic website is that DAFNE will help considerably with food,exercise sugar levels and dose adjustment and hopefully I will lose a few poundsand it will assist you in planned or unplanned exercise that even includes swinging from chandeliers!  Jelly babies are incredibly good for fastacting solutions to hypos and are easy to take and taste nice unlike ghastly glucose tablets. When I had to stop exercising my control went banzai and I felt quite down Im not an exercise junkie but I have a stressful job and find as I get older(47)I dont want to let my body droop.

Anythings better that nothing and good on anyone like yourself that does it.The majority of the people I work with think Im mad but its good socially aswell.  Julie


----------



## Daisy

sofaraway said:


> For football I need to actually inject insulin before the game to prevent my blood sugar soaring and ending up in the 20's. I need to start the game within range and then inject a small dose of insulin. My DSN explained to me that without enough circulating insulin when glucose is released for energy it can't then be taken up by the muscles, so remains in blood and sends levels high. So a small dose is needed to allow glucose to enter muscles.
> 
> I fidn that the the remainder of the day after exercise I am mor einsulin sensitive.



Sure it's not stress that does that!! LOL!!! Have to get that goal...
This is a classic example of everybody's needs are different - badminton has only a small effect on my bs levels - and I run a round a lot! I do not do a lot of exercise now - but used to go to the gym and swim, do weights, and cardio 7 times a week - oh! and I did a 5k run - (not in Northerner's league at all - desperately tried to like running but never did!). The only thing I would advise is never to have high blood sugars before you start any exercise as they just get higher (like Nikki says - not enough insulin to counter liver producing glucose naturally during exercise). I used to have a nightmare with this. Personally between 6-7 is good for me and depending on what I am doing I may have water with orange juice in it to give my self a sustained top up. but it really is a small amount. I find if I exercise within those levels for an hour or less I do not need a top up during exercise - just afterwards. Hope this helps.


----------



## JULIE

*Exercise*

Hi Anthony, I do alot of exercise especially spinning and rowing. The key I find is not to be too low before exercise. the exercises you are involved with are pretty strenuous and burn off a considerable amount  of glucose. Drink lucozade whilst you are training and dont overtrain. Even if you dont train every day a brisk walk can make all the difference to your levels.kEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.JULES


----------



## mikep1979

i find if i use lucozade during exercise i just keep going down till i hit the floor lol i need to take a couple of glucose tablets to keep me up when i do rugby, but otherwise for my other sports i have a sports drink after and im fine lol


----------



## Freddie99

Funny that Mike, I've not really had to stop and take a couple of glucose tablets during training or a match. Just plenty of water to keep me hydrated and that's pretty much it. When I run it's pretty much the same, though I'm not a heavy runner. Trying to build up to 8 km at the moment but a cold/cough has put that out of the question and no doubt school will stop that soon. Bugger.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979

is a little strange tom lol but it is just when i play rugby. if i run i can go for miles and only need to have water while running but make sure i have a sports drink when i finish and its the same with foot and other stuff. now squash is a little different to them all lol and means i have to keep on the water and every now and again have a sip of lucozade but i guess its cos i play against a guy who is in the squad for the comonwealth games each time its ran and also ranks around 10th in the uk so is a very good player and makes me run the court really hard lol.


----------



## Freddie99

Fair dos Mike, any news regarding what I've passed on to you? I can see that an international squash player would have you running around the courts  I don't really eat/drink anything with glucose in after I've finished a run. Haven't really needed to unless I'm hypo.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979

yeah ive looked at it tom and it sounds quite promising to say the least. i hope it will help you in the future in your quest to gain entry to the armed forces (i am soon to be heading in to a new role with my current job and doubt i will have the time to look into re enlisting myself lol) and i also think that if you can get the establishment to change its views on this the well done. yeah he is a very good player and i only play him once or twice a month but im usually dead on my feet the day after lol.

i have the sports drink to counter lost fluids and also also the lost nutrients. i do get a little low as i normally run between 8 and 10 miles at a time lol.


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Mike,

Best of luck with the job change. I hope it all goes well. Eight to ten miles is something that I can only aspire to at the moment.

Tom H


----------



## Skene

My experience is in line with most of the other responses. I thoroughly enjoy exercising and find it hugely beneficial, even though it involves a fair bit of tinkering with my insulin doses.

I do some jogging and have done a few 10K runs. I'm on Novorapid and Lantus. Before a longish run or a training session involving some fast running, I tend to eat a cereal bar and a chocolate bar or banana. That seems to stop me from going hypo and usually my blood glucose reading is okay at the end, although it's obviously a bit hit and miss and I'm occasionally a bit high--particularly after taking part in an organised event, when I guess I get a bit excited, or if I have a shortish gentle jog. I sometimes also cut my Novorapid dose slightly at my meal--usually breakfast--before I go running.

My rule of thumb for after a long run/hard training session is that I cut my Novorapid dose by about a third for the next 24 hours and then gradually bring it up to normal over the next day but, as Northerner rightly says, it's trial and error--I most certainly don't get it right all the time, but overall when I exercise regularly I might have slightly more hypos but I don't go so high generally, don't have to inject quite so much insulin and generally feel better.

I also play badminton, but it's often doubles and I find that, for example, an oatcake or dextrose sweet beforehand and cutting my dose slightly for the meal afterwards is sufficient. I have to take it into account more the next day if I've had a hard game of singles though.
Obviously, that's all just what I do and I appreciate that everyone's different!


----------



## Anthony Neve

Skene said:


> My experience is in line with most of the other responses. I thoroughly enjoy exercising and find it hugely beneficial, even though it involves a fair bit of tinkering with my insulin doses.
> 
> I do some jogging and have done a few 10K runs. I'm on Novorapid and Lantus. Before a longish run or a training session involving some fast running, I tend to eat a cereal bar and a chocolate bar or banana. That seems to stop me from going hypo and usually my blood glucose reading is okay at the end, although it's obviously a bit hit and miss and I'm occasionally a bit high--particularly after taking part in an organised event, when I guess I get a bit excited, or if I have a shortish gentle jog. I sometimes also cut my Novorapid dose slightly at my meal--usually breakfast--before I go running.
> 
> My rule of thumb for after a long run/hard training session is that I cut my Novorapid dose by about a third for the next 24 hours and then gradually bring it up to normal over the next day but, as Northerner rightly says, it's trial and error--I most certainly don't get it right all the time, but overall when I exercise regularly I might have slightly more hypos but I don't go so high generally, don't have to inject quite so much insulin and generally feel better.
> 
> I also play badminton, but it's often doubles and I find that, for example, an oatcake or dextrose sweet beforehand and cutting my dose slightly for the meal afterwards is sufficient. I have to take it into account more the next day if I've had a hard game of singles though.
> Obviously, that's all just what I do and I appreciate that everyone's different!



thats a good insight! im on the same insulins as you and im still experimenting, i guess that kind of gives me some direction with it all.


----------



## runner

sofaraway said:


> I have difficulty at times with exercise. For me different types of exercise give really different results on my blood sugars. When I play badminton i need to really carb up and often get hypo's. I need to take a bout half the novorapid for the meal before and start slightly high.
> 
> For football I need to actually inject insulin before the game to prevent my blood sugar soaring and ending up in the 20's. I need to start the game within range and then inject a small dose of insulin. My DSN explained to me that without enough circulating insulin when glucose is released for energy it can't then be taken up by the muscles, so remains in blood and sends levels high. So a small dose is needed to allow glucose to enter muscles.
> 
> I fidn that the the remainder of the day after exercise I am mor einsulin sensitive.


Hi,

I've just signed up to the forum to get advice about run ning with diabetes. I started training (again) earlier this year to do the Racr for Lif (this sunday!)  I seem to have hit a block at run 3 mins walk 3mins and wondered if others with diabetes (I am type 1) are similarly effected - then I read about all you other runners doing way more than me - there's hope yet!

Anyway, I also noticed that if I don't eat and inject before running, blood sugars go up as sofaraway says.  I adjust my longer-acting dose on the day i know I'm going to excercise, and have slightly less faster-acting, then check afterwards to see if this needs adjusting further (or i need to eat my emergency banana!)

Maybe the stamina thing is my age - 54?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just signed up to the forum to get advice about run ning with diabetes. I started training (again) earlier this year to do the Racr for Lif (this sunday!)  I seem to have hit a block at run 3 mins walk 3mins and wondered if others with diabetes (I am type 1) are similarly effected - then I read about all you other runners doing way more than me - there's hope yet!
> 
> Anyway, I also noticed that if I don't eat and inject before running, blood sugars go up as sofaraway says.  I adjust my longer-acting dose on the day i know I'm going to excercise, and have slightly less faster-acting, then check afterwards to see if this needs adjusting further (or i need to eat my emergency banana!)
> 
> Maybe the stamina thing is my age - 54?



Hi runner, and welcome! It can take time to build up the stamina. I find that varying my runs is a great help - some short, faster runs and some longer slow runs. Important at our age (I'm 50) to let yourself recover properly, so include good 'rest' days. I used to run 6 days a week when I was younger, but now it's 3-4 times a week. Hope all goes well in the Race for Life!


----------



## mikep1979

Northerner said:


> Hi runner, and welcome! It can take time to build up the stamina. I find that varying my runs is a great help - some short, faster runs and some longer slow runs. Important at our age (I'm 50) to let yourself recover properly, so include good 'rest' days. I used to run 6 days a week when I was younger, but now it's 3-4 times a week. Hope all goes well in the Race for Life!



im a huge believer that rest days are important no matter what your age and do 5 days a week of running/training. also i find like northerner that if you vary the runs in distance and pace you do get a better level of stamina. i also found that by using the fartleck (is a proper term but not sure if it spelt right) routine this also increases the stamina and also your v02 max level. (v02 max is the maximum heart rate you should be able to handle. it is usually worked out at 220 minus your age so for me it is 190)


----------



## Northerner

*More on fartlek, vO2 max and max heart rate*

vO2 max is your maximum oxygen uptake - the volume of oxygen your lungs can process. As your cardiovascular system improves with exercise your VO2 max should increase and you'll get more oxygen to your muscles. As you get fitter, your heart rate will be slower for any effort. So, when you start running, your resting heart rate might be around 70, with your maximum heart rate around, say, 170 (if you're me!). Thus, you can only increase your heart rate by 2.5x before you reach your max. After exercising for some time, your resting heart rate will be lower - say 40bpm. Now you can put in 4 times the effort before you reach your max - or, manage far more easily at lower levels of effort.

Fartlek means 'speed play' in Norwegian. It involves running fast for short stretches, and then running at a 'recovery' pace for short stretches. I've used it for years and it really does improve your pace overall. You might, for example, decide to run fast for two lamposts, then recover for the next two. Varying pace and terrain really helps fitness and stamina. I always 'enjoy' running up hills, because if I 'hated' them I'd find it a real struggle (if that makes sense!) One of the problems with treadmills in gyms is that the 'terrain' is totally unnatural, and you're also subconsciously making little balance corrections all the time to keep yourself on that little area.


----------



## mikep1979

Northerner said:


> vO2 max is your maximum oxygen uptake - the volume of oxygen your lungs can process. As your cardiovascular system improves with exercise your VO2 max should increase and you'll get more oxygen to your muscles. As you get fitter, your heart rate will be slower for any effort. So, when you start running, your resting heart rate might be around 70, with your maximum heart rate around, say, 170 (if you're me!). Thus, you can only increase your heart rate by 2.5x before you reach your max. After exercising for some time, your resting heart rate will be lower - say 40bpm. Now you can put in 4 times the effort before you reach your max - or, manage far more easily at lower levels of effort.
> 
> Fartlek means 'speed play' in Norwegian. It involves running fast for short stretches, and then running at a 'recovery' pace for short stretches. I've used it for years and it really does improve your pace overall. You might, for example, decide to run fast for two lamposts, then recover for the next two. Varying pace and terrain really helps fitness and stamina. I always 'enjoy' running up hills, because if I 'hated' them I'd find it a real struggle (if that makes sense!) One of the problems with treadmills in gyms is that the 'terrain' is totally unnatural, and you're also subconsciously making little balance corrections all the time to keep yourself on that little area.




i love to use the fartlek method when i go out for a little run in the mornings (usually do about 8-9 miles) i find it better with a little bit of a change in elevation s you have to control the pace slightly more. and like you northerner i deplore the treadmils as they are not real running. how can you do so long stood in one spot????? i have to be outside me


----------



## runner

mikep1979 said:


> im a huge believer that rest days are important no matter what your age and do 5 days a week of running/training. also i find like northerner that if you vary the runs in distance and pace you do get a better level of stamina. i also found that by using the fartleck (is a proper term but not sure if it spelt right) routine this also increases the stamina and also your v02 max level. (v02 max is the maximum heart rate you should be able to handle. it is usually worked out at 220 minus your age so for me it is 190)



Thanks for the advice.  I tend to run 3 times a week unless I'm ill (got a cold at present) and still doing the run/walk thing. Do a bit of yoga and walking in between.  Race for Life was great and I improved on last year's time by two minutes!


----------



## mikep1979

runner said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I tend to run 3 times a week unless I'm ill (got a cold at present) and still doing the run/walk thing. Do a bit of yoga and walking in between.  Race for Life was great and I improved on last year's time by two minutes!



cool. i always feel beter if i improve on a time i have previously set. even if it a small improvement its still going in the right direction and i find it spurs me on for a better run in my next race


----------



## Sue P

Northerner said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> I was a marathon runner for 25 years before being diagnosed Type 1 last year - a week before I was due to run the Stockholm marathon! Since  then I've been trying to get back to fitness and also getting used to balancing my blood sugars whilst exercising. It's a tricky business, and there is a lot of trial and error involved. Basically, exercise will make the body use insulin more efficiently, so you'll probably need less with your meals (or more food) if you're planning to exercise. The 'efficiency' can last for some time afterwards too - even into the following day, as your body replenishes its stores of glycogen in the cells and the liver.
> 
> Conversely, if you stop regular exercise for a few days, your insulin sensitivity will go back to those pre-exercise levels, so your BG will be at higher levels. An added complication is the type and intensity of exercise - high intensity can cause the release of stress hormones that will increase BG levels even though you are exercising - they may quickly fall later so you need to watch out for hypos. As you get used to a certain level of exercise, your body's energy requirements will be lower, so you won't 'use up' the glucose in your blood as quickly. As an example, the first few times I run 5 miles after being used to running only 3, my body will have fairly high requirements and my BG will likely dip. However, after a while 5 miles will be well within my capabilities so my BG will hardly change from start to finish.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are no hard and fast rules and everyone is different to some degree. I'd recommend 'The Diabetic Athlete' for a good explanation of the science behind it all.


Hey Northerer, you are a great source of help! 

Last week I went swimming and instead of being low when I got back, as expected, I was 12.7. So I deliberately had no carbs for lunch and an hour later - wham, I felt shaky and low. Couldn't understand it, but is just what you've said here. Have just been swimming again and got a 14.1 when I got home, so popped on here to see if there was anything about it and was pleased to see this. I'll make sure to still have a normal lunch and have something my monitor and some suitable food with me this afternoon 'just in case'. 

Thanks - keep posting!


----------

